# Has the Owl flown the coop?



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 2, 2022)

It seems that Notorious Lyer, Resolvable Owl, has flown the coop. Last post on February 20, 2022. Does anybody know what's up with that? Do I really need to turn the boob tube on for entertainment now?


----------



## Ladka (Mar 2, 2022)

@Zany_in_CO, I also miss the OP. I remember them saying there are major changes or some similar sort of things approaching.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh No my suspicion’s may be right!  Ive been thinking of @Resovable Owl for the past several Days..
If our Wise Owl has  Flown The SMF Coop, I‘ll be so sad  .  He’ll definitely be missed.

On February 20th, 2022 was the day I’d returned to SMF from a 3 month break & I joined our SMF Soap challenge.  ResolvableOwl welcomed me back w/ genuinely warm heart-filled greeting’ emoji’s & cheers even assisted in adding my name in our soap challenge list.  That was the last time we exchanged our warm greeting to one another.
Hopefully I can exchange the same warm heart filled greeting as he gave me sooner then latter.   .


----------



## MellonFriend (Mar 2, 2022)

@ResolvableOwl


----------



## LynetteO (Mar 2, 2022)

Say it ain’t so!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 2, 2022)

Sometimes people take a break. I’m sure the Owl (and hopefully Earlene) will be back when life slows down.


----------



## Ford (Mar 3, 2022)

It may be due to what is going on in that part of the world. We'll hope for the best.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 5, 2022)

Ford said:


> It may be due to what is going on in that part of the world.


I had that thought too. Since her disappearance coincided with the Russki invasion of the Ukraine, she may be on a covert mission to take out Putin. One can only hope.

Speaking of mysteries...   Yes, I said "she/her" as opposed to the neutral "they/them" and the masculine "he/his".


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey folks, I'm back! It's so great to know that I have been missed so much! 
My AFK time was not my own idea.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Mar 6, 2022)

Ladka said:


> @Zany_in_CO, I also miss the OP. I remember them saying there are major changes or some similar sort of things approaching.


This is true, and it might well be the case that you will have to get comfortable with the fact that my reaction time will go up from minutes to hours/days. New boss probably dislikes me surfing soap craft forums during work. 


AliOop said:


> (and hopefully Earlene)


I've noticed that too.  Hope she's fine!


Ford said:


> It may be due to what is going on in that part of the world. We'll hope for the best.


It isn't. Still warm here (though the central heating is likely operating on Russian natural gas). It's actually more of an annoyance. Yes, there is a war, but *The first casualty when war comes is truth* . I personally despise the _military_ war itself, but find it much more shameful that people (public opinion, press, politics…) are so eagerly falling for the _desinformation_ war, that has been going on at least for months already. Too many people don't want to know the truth, but rather confirm their prejudices, and will believe those who are fostering them.


----------



## John Harris (Mar 6, 2022)

@ResolvableOwl I was hoping you'd say you have been on some Caribbean beach for a couple of weeks!  Nice to see you back!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Mar 6, 2022)

Ohh, believe me, I currently have more than enough Carribean beach at home.🏖


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 24, 2022)

Wondering if him/herself has found themselves in detention again. I can't imagine why...so helpful all the time.

Hoping things are going well Owl, with all that is going on on your side of the world. I worry about stuff. So feel free to msg me on Instagram if you can see this @oceanspasoaps


----------



## AliOop (Mar 24, 2022)

I noticed that Owl has been gone for a bit, as well - sure hope it is not due to the conflicts in Europe.

We miss you and your science and wit, @ResolvableOwl - come back soon! Or at least let us know you are OK, pls.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 24, 2022)

RO’s profile is not available, and if you try to @ them, they don’t come up. I think something happened, they left or were kicked out. Unless I am blocked? Don’t know.


----------



## MellonFriend (Mar 24, 2022)

I was invited to a PM with a few other members who shall remain anonymous, discussing the fact that Owl appears to be banned at least for now.  Hopefully not permanently.  Owl's posts regarding why the previous banning occurred have been since deleted so we are speculating that it was due to this "slanderous" post that caused the banning to be reinstated.  Peachy Clean soap is also MIA and it has been suspected that she too has been in a time out.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 25, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> I was invited to a PM with a few other members who shall remain anonymous, discussing the fact that Owl appears to be banned at least for now.  Hopefully not permanently.  Owl's posts regarding why the previous banning occurred have been since deleted so we are speculating that it was due to this "slanderous" post that caused the banning to be reinstated.  Peachy Clean soap is also MIA and it has been suspected that she too has been in a time out.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Megan (Mar 25, 2022)

Apparently I missed a lot over the last few weeks.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 25, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> I was invited to a PM with a few other members who shall remain anonymous, discussing the fact that Owl appears to be banned at least for now.  Hopefully not permanently.  Owl's posts regarding why the previous banning occurred have been since deleted so we are speculating that it was due to this "slanderous" post that caused the banning to be reinstated.  Peachy Clean soap is also MIA and it has been suspected that she too has been in a time out.



Some folks just don't get it...we are guests here.  I am reminded of a story I read about a teacher...she used to allow her students to listen to music (with earbuds) during study times.  But despite warnings to keep the music down, they didn't listen and she finally had to ban music.  One girl thought that if they all banded together via peer pressure, the teacher would be forced to concede.  The teacher shut her down..."You are not my peer."

Don't bite the hand that feeds you...you will go hungry.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 25, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Some folks just don't get it...we are guests here.  I am reminded of a story I read about a teacher...she used to allow her students to listen to music (with earbuds) during study times.  But despite warnings to keep the music down, they didn't listen and she finally had to ban music.  One girl thought that if they all banded together via peer pressure, the teacher would be forced to concede.  The teacher shut her down..."You are not my peer."
> 
> Don't bite the hand that feeds you...you will go hungry.


Yep, folks forget that. Learn to respect the ones that run and/ or own this forum.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 25, 2022)

I agree and want to express my greatest respect and thanks for those run this forum so well and make it such a great place for us to gather. 

I'm all for people respectfully voicing their feelings; for instance, some folks may wish convey their hope that a particular member be given grace and allowed to return. But once that feeling has been respectfully voiced, you have to let it go and move on, regardless of the outcome. 

As someone who works in senior management, there is so much information that isn't and can't be shared with the non-management staff, for a variety of very legitimate reasons. As a result, we may not agree with every decision, but we have to remember that we don't know all the facts. Plus, if exceptions are given to some and not others, that gives rise to claims of favoritism. 

For those of you who missed it, there has been an update to SMF rules that clearly explains how and why some things are done. I highly recommend that you read it so you are aware of the expectations and can make your choices accordingly.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 25, 2022)

AliOop said:


> For those of you who missed it, there has been an update to SMF rules that clearly explains how and why some things are done. I highly recommend that you read it so you are aware of the expectations and can make your choices accordingly.


thanks for the rules update, very helpful!


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Mar 26, 2022)

I personally will miss my witty repartee with RO.  Very dry humor and quite well read and versed in the scientific aspects of home saponification.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 26, 2022)

Well it's just too bad that they were deleted form here.  You can't even look up, through their profile, posts they made that are useful to others - for soaping stuff.

And I see the new Rules listed.


----------



## Trinbago27 (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks for the rules! First time ever seeing them!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 27, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I agree and want to express my greatest respect and thanks for those run this forum so well and make it such a great place for us to gather.
> 
> I'm all for people respectfully voicing their feelings; for instance, some folks may wish convey their hope that a particular member be given grace and allowed to return. But once that feeling has been respectfully voiced, you have to let it go and move on, regardless of the outcome.
> 
> ...


Yep, the attorney always explains issues so well.   My opinion is, it is their forum their rules. Follow and respect them...The same as I
have always said when people complain about their neighbors, then buy their house. My mom always believed if you want to control your neighbor you have to own the property...Yes, there were times she did just that.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 27, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> My mom always believed if you want to control your neighbor you have to own the property...Yes, there were times she did just that.



My grandparents did that; they bought the houses on both sides of them.


----------



## Prysm (Mar 27, 2022)

We do not discuss why someone is not here.   And speculation will not be satisfied.    And private messages are to remain private.


----------

